# Semi New Guy from Up North



## mcmutt (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey folks, been lurking for a bit & finally getting to say hi. I'm Jamie from Truro NS Canada & am in the middle of a smoker build. I got a heavy steel filing cabinet & have the stack on top yesterday. I'm putting 2 of the 4 drawers in the junk heap & hinging the doors for ease of use. The bottom drawer will be dual use- charcoal/wood & a second drawer kept for a gas stove set-up that is removable. I have steel mesh scavenged at work for the drawer bottoms(sliders intact) and old fridge grates as back-ups. My wife also got me a remote thermometer for Christmas. I have ribs in the feeezer screaming to be let out, a brisket ready to be ordered, as well as apple & alder trees ready for razing at my best bud's place. The pork loin i smoked on the bbq in Dec. was to die for, sweet chops!!
I have some maple sticks ready to burn out the casing & some hickory to season the thing when i'm done. Work was a tad slow last week, so to make it look like I was doing paperwork at my machine, I designed these smoker carts. i'm not the best artist, so take the drawings as you will. I did one simple one which I think I might just make up, and the "Cadillac" WarWagon #2 was just wasting the last 40 minutes of my day. Hope y'all like the stuff. Jamie


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome, and good luck with your smoker.


----------



## treegje (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF,We are glad to have you onboard

and keep us informed


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 17, 2010)

First off welcome Jamie to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## mcmutt (Jan 17, 2010)

Here's a quick pic of the pork loin i smoked a little while back. Rubbed with Magic Dust, smoked with apple & a very small bit of maple.


----------



## irishteabear (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Jamie.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice looking stuff!


----------



## brohnson (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## etcher1 (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

*How to post Qview to Forum:*

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## seenred (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello McMutt, and welcome to the SMF!  Glad you're here.  Good luck with the build, and be sure to let us know how it works out.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 18, 2010)

Howdy & welcome aboard!!


----------



## tcounts (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## warthog (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, I see you're getting the welcome from other members too. It's all good my friend.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 20, 2010)

to the best place on the web dedicated to smoking meat.  Hope you like it here.  Learn lots, then help others.  That's what we're all about here.


----------



## mcmutt (Jan 21, 2010)

The El Commodore is getting the fire tomorrow. Gonna play with the stack & inlet to maintain a constant temp for a while. Using maple, as it was free, and dry. Thanks to my co-workers busting pallets, I spent my lunch break dismantling & cutting it up into foot long pieces. Only thing i have left to do is get a thermometer/temp gauge & we's a cookin' !!

Not sure which to do 1st, a pork shoulder for pulled, or the spares I have in the freezer???


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 21, 2010)

Why not both


----------



## mcmutt (Jan 22, 2010)

Ribs are in there riiiight now. Marinated in a bit of AJ & some spices I had around, then rubbed with Magic Dust & left overnight. 3-2-1 SUPPER!!! Using a Southwest Chipotle finishing sauce I adulterated with some grated apple, brown sugar & soya sauce. Qview later!!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds wonderful... Qview?


----------



## mcmutt (Jan 23, 2010)

Om nom nom nom. The ribs finished soooo nicely. 3-2-1- did it superbly. The modified Southwest Chipotle finishing sauce was decent, but I'll go back to my standby Jack Daniel's sauce for the next time. Nice bark, smoke ring & oh so juicy!! Overdone by 10 minutes, but still great!!
Here's the finished product. Nice bark, not burned at all, sweet smoke ring!!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks great.  What type of ribs were they?  They look like untrimmed spares.


----------



## mcmutt (Jan 23, 2010)

BINGO. Under $5 on sale 2 weeks ago. I saw another pack this AM for less, but got the hairy eyeball when I reached to pick them up,LOL


----------

